# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  TreeView- Dynamically Add Items

## CreganTur

I've never used WPF before, so I'm having some trouble. I'm using VS2008 and coding in C#.

I've declared a TreeView object in XAML like this:


```
<Window x:Class="Directory_TreeView.Window1"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Title="Window1" Height="300" Width="300" Loaded="Window_Loaded">
    <Grid>
        <TreeView Name="DirectoryTree" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="270" Height="260">
            
        </TreeView>
    </Grid>
</Window>
```

Now, I want to populate the treeview when the application loads so that it shows all of the available directories. It will eventually let you drill down to see files in folders, but for now I'm just trying to get the directories to show up.

This is the code I'm trying to use to populate the treeview


```
private void Window_Loaded(object sender, RoutedEventArgs e)
        {
            TreeViewItem newChild = new TreeViewItem();
            foreach (DriveInfo di in DriveInfo.GetDrives())
            {
                newChild.Header = di.Name;
                parent.Items.Add(newChild);
            }
        }
```

The bolded line is where I'm running into trouble- my Parent object does not contain an Items method. Suggestions? Am I going about this the completely wrong way?

----------


## TheGreatCthulhu

What is the type of parent?
Also, I don't think that Add creates a copy of the TreeViewItem object so you may end up with either all the same items in the tree, or an exception thrown (not sure how the class behaves).

----------


## Rhyous

Have a look at this page:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/WPF/Tr...ViewModel.aspx

----------

